# stethescopes



## emt seeking first job (Sep 16, 2010)

I have the stethescope (sp?) that was included in my EMT-b class.

I want to put off buying the $100 Littman Scope for awhile, if I can.

Is a Littman really going to be that much better than a cheapy to start with?

Or do I need to get it ASAP the second I start handling patients?


----------



## medic417 (Sep 16, 2010)

Search stethoscope.  We have a mega thread that addresses basically any and every question you can dream up.


----------



## Veneficus (Sep 16, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> I have the stethescope (sp?) that was included in my EMT-b class.
> 
> I want to put off buying the $100 Littman Scope for awhile, if I can.
> 
> ...



A stethoscope is a tool. Like any tool, it is the user, not the device that makes the difference.

Just because a person buys the best car doesn't mean they can drive.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Sep 16, 2010)

*i read it*



medic417 said:


> Search stethoscope.  We have a mega thread that addresses basically any and every question you can dream up.




Just some fresh input, maybe new people...just on the narrow issue of getting by with a cheapie....


----------



## emt seeking first job (Sep 16, 2010)

*however, (not sure I agree with comparison..cars/scopes)*



Veneficus said:


> A stethoscope is a tool. Like any tool, it is the user, not the device that makes the difference.
> 
> Just because a person buys the best car doesn't mean they can drive.



The cheapest car, if in good repair, will get me from point A to point B....

Will the stethescope that came with my course allow me to hear well enough


----------



## Veneficus (Sep 16, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> The cheapest car, if in good repair, will get me from point A to point B....
> 
> Will the stethescope that came with my course allow me to hear well enough



right, but if you don't know the difference between regurgitation and stenosis, there is not really much point in buying a scope that will let you hear it.

If all you are listening for is a heart beat, breath sounds, and a BP, you should be more than good for now.


----------



## Medicus (Sep 16, 2010)

I'd agree with what has already been said, you should be fine with what you have for now. You are an EMT which means you probably listen in an environment with a lot of background noise making it difficult to pick up some of the finer sounds a more expensive scope might find. Enjoy your time on the ambulance, learn as much as you can, and save up some money for that stethoscope if you really want it- that way, when the time comes and you want to buy it, you won't even notice the money missing.

-Medicus


----------



## emt seeking first job (Sep 17, 2010)

*Thank you everyone.*

I will stick with what I have for now.


----------



## CAO (Sep 17, 2010)

Just something else to keep in mind down the road:

The more expensive your personal equipment is, the more likely you are to lose it.


----------



## NepoZnati (Sep 18, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> Will the stethescope that came with my course allow me to hear well enough


Depends on your hearing.  I was using one that was also included in my EMT  class but I had problems with it. Littman helped me allot... Maybe, for now, stick with what you have and learn your toll the best you can.


----------



## dixie_flatline (Sep 23, 2010)

I know these topics have been beat to death, then resuss'd and beat to death _again_, but I'll toss my 2 bits out - if you're having trouble hearing, first, try more practice.  Second, one of the best things about the Littmanns are the earpieces.  You can buy a pair of Littmann ears from Amazon for $10 - they won't make a $10 'scope into a $100 one, but they usually _will_ provide a better seal against outside noises, at significantly less cost to you.


----------



## Charmeck (Oct 8, 2010)

dixie_flatline said:


> I know these topics have been beat to death, then resuss'd and beat to death _again_, but I'll toss my 2 bits out - if you're having trouble hearing, first, try more practice.  Second, one of the best things about the Littmanns are the earpieces.  You can buy a pair of Littmann ears from Amazon for $10 - they won't make a $10 'scope into a $100 one, but they usually _will_ provide a better seal against outside noises, at significantly less cost to you.



That, and it just makes it more comfortable to wear!


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Oct 8, 2010)

I'd say whether you need a new scope or not should have at least a little to do with your original scope. If its decent, like one of the spragues, keep it for a while and see how it does. If its lower quality than that, you should probably upgrade.


----------



## swissmedic (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi 
Since 10 years i use a littmann cardiology III.
It works great for any adult or pediatric patients ;-)
Matt


----------



## emtchick171 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a Littmann Classic II SE stethoscope that i bought from Steeles.com for about $70. I love it! It works much better on the back of the ambulance, you don't hear as much "background" noise when trying to take a blood pressure and listen for breath sounds. 

It does depend on your hearing as well though.

A little hint, if you're trying to take a b/p enroute to somewhere, if you place your feet on the frame of the stretcher rather than on the floor...you will eliminate hearing a lot of road noise from the ambulance.


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Oct 29, 2010)

Ive got a prestige medical, it works well for me and i only paid 16 for it on sale at the local uniform shop, its good for bps and i can hear lung sounds, ive got the full rebuild kit so im set for a while. Yeah later on i might shell out over a 100 but being a rookie, i dont need one that expensive. Whatever you do dont buy a 10 cheapy, i was given one to use for class and it was junk i couldnt even do bps. Spend around 20-30 for a prestige they last a long time too, my backup was given to me by a family freind whos had it for 8 years.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 29, 2010)

As I've said on other threads (cause there are tons of them) I love my ultrascope and wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## Themyst (Nov 29, 2010)

emtchick171 said:


> I have a Littmann Classic II SE stethoscope that i bought from Steeles.com for about $70. I love it!



This is helpful. I'm undecided between the Littman Classic II SE and the Littman Master Classic II. 

I did my clinical yesterday at the ER. I had borrowed my student stethoscope to use. For about five hours, I felt like a failure because I had difficulty hearing and couldn't find the pulse. Then a kind ER nurse informed me that my stethoscope was a crappy one and I should just throw it out, and she let me borrow hers for the rest of the night. What a difference. I was Super Vitals Woman from that point on. 

*goes off to find the informative stethoscope thread*


----------



## Themyst (Nov 30, 2010)

Well, for anyone wondering with fervid anticipation, I chose the Littmann Classic II SE. It seems to be a very popular model and the members who posted about it seem sufficiently satisfied. 

As far as the Master Classic II is concerned, I didn't find much info on it, however, the info I did find would seem to indicate a bit of a learning curve with the bell. 

Also, I had it engraved with my name, so I could easily identify it if it decides to walk off.


----------



## slloth (Nov 30, 2010)

Themyst said:


> Well, for anyone wondering with fervid anticipation, I chose the Littmann Classic II SE.



Thats the same one I went with.  I had it for under two months and the diaphragm broke off.  It may have been my fault when I was getting out of the rig and it was caught up somewhere as I was closing the door. I'm going to send it in and see if they can fix it.  

I bought it because I am really in to my job and love new EMS toys.  Plus its nice having my own scope.  I know where its been!  If I have a patient with MESA or a know isolation precaution I use the stethoscope on the rig.  Plus I just look super cool with my stethoscope around my neck in the E.R.  

It reminds the nurses that I'm more than just an ambulance driver!  I'm also a guy with a stethoscope! he he.


----------



## Themyst (Nov 30, 2010)

slloth said:


> It reminds the nurses that I'm more than just an ambulance driver!  I'm also a guy with a stethoscope! he he.



lol - I'm so new at this, I'm just nervous I'll make a mistake and whack some poor guy in the teeth with the swinging bell. I'm still a little pensive about all the tubing you work with just taking blood pressures - the cuff, and then the hanging stethoscope. One thing that struck me as funny in the ER was how the nurses have all these little stations they wheel around and they're constantly dragging and moving tubes everywhere so no one gets tangled and trips. An uncoordinated person's nightmare ...


----------

